# Using the package system



## redbird (Mar 8, 2001)

I want to use the package system in OS X to install software.  I have some various .pkg files around, but looking at them, all of them seem to work in a different way.  I have found the tool for creating the .pkg files, but I'm not sure about how to tell it what to install where.  Can anyone point me towards some documentation or, if they have, write up their experiences here to help me get started?

All I have found related to packages has had to do with the general concept of the package, not the package instillation system.


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 9, 2001)

About where to place what, you should find documentation on the Apple Developer Site.
But the best design is to put all your stuff in a bundle, so remove the bundle te deinstall and that's all...

If you have to place some shared frameworks or extensions, you should never (and never be able) to place those in the System.

/Libraries is Libraries for the entire computer (every user on this computer can benefit from it)
/Users/SomeUser/Libraries is for one and only one user : SomeUser, or Home if you are logged as SomeUser.

If you want to install documents other than ReadMe's and Doc, and if they Match, you can still use /Users/SomeUser/My\ Music, etc...

All depends on why do you need to install like a package ?
I think a package install is useful and needed only when installing UNIX stuff.Tenon iTools uses a Package to be installed because it has to install XFree 86.
And XFree 86 is not a framework, or something that can be in a bundle. It is a pure UNIX stuff.

P.S. : What the hell is this strange bug !!! I use iCab under Mac OS 9.1 and in this editor field, to post this topic, when I put the number 86 all the line becomes blank !!!! ???????


----------



## redbird (Mar 9, 2001)

I'm looking to install some Unix software.  Basically, rather than make users compile the software themselves (hard), I'll precompile it and then they just have to use the package to install it (easy).  This is command line software.  I've seen similar things done for bash and Python, but I can't quite seem to understand the system, even after some reverse engineering.


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 10, 2001)

So, rebird, I'm with you. I think packages is the best way to install your stuff


----------



## VGZ (Mar 10, 2001)

Pakages are made by creating a directory structure and placing the folders where you want them installed.

EX.  to install program ZZ in Applications using a pakage you would create a folder with a Sub-Folder called Applications and place the file in there.  When you create the pakage choose the initial folder to be the root folder.

Hope this helps,


----------



## rharder (Mar 30, 2001)

So if I wanted to package up some nifty *nix utilities that put stuff in /usr/local/bin, and the man directories, etc, I'd create a folder on my desktop, say, with a sort of recreation of my hard drive with the files I want to install? Like this?

<span style="font-size: larger"><pre style="font-size:larger">
 + ~/Desktop/MyAppRoot
   + usr
   | + bin
   |   - myapp1
   |   - myapp2
   - + share
       + man
         + man1
           - myapp1.1
           - myapp2.1
</pre></span>

-Rob


----------



## redbird (Mar 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *So if I wanted to package up some nifty *nix utilities that put stuff in /usr/local/bin, and the man directories, etc, I'd create a folder on my desktop, say, with a sort of recreation of my hard drive with the files I want to install? Like this?*



Yes, that's just what you'd do.  It's, in fact, what I've done myself.


----------

